# Help;how to say bye



## devante33 (Feb 21, 2012)

hi guys,been married for 2 years now.i need advice here..how do you guys bid farewell to your wives when you depart for work say in the morning...what do you say


----------



## donders (May 9, 2012)

Not married anymore but if I was it might be something like "I'll be home at 7, meatloaf and potatoes would be really great for dinner, and if you can greet me wearing that tight blue outfit that shows your cleavage and part of your aerola, that would be great, thanks babe".


----------



## oddball (Sep 5, 2012)

Goodbye. Have a good day. Hope this or that goes well. Why are you asking this?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Are you asking if you should say ILY every day on the way out? I don't but if you do I don't think there's anything wrong with it.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't say anything, I race out the door every freaking morning


----------



## WalterWhite (Sep 14, 2012)

Julie, have a great day babes (as I squeeze her candy ass or fill her up thru her clothes), kiss, kiss, I love you, bye!!


----------



## devante33 (Feb 21, 2012)

I kiss her .Say the 'I love you'..wish her a good day and head out ....she says that aint enough.I need to change style..whatever that means??


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Ask her what it is she wants you to do. She cannot expect you to mind read. 

You could try a zillion things and not get it right.


----------



## Henri (Jun 30, 2012)

Lots of kissing, I say "Love you, enjoy your day!" and then we stay in touch by phone and email during the day.


----------



## Henri (Jun 30, 2012)

devante33 said:


> I kiss her .Say the 'I love you'..wish her a good day and head out ....she says that aint enough.I need to change style..whatever that means??


I reckon you are saying enough, but perhaps you could turn up the intensity, hold her.. stare into her eyes so she sees you steering and then tell her like it was the only words she needs to hear that day. Perhaps it will satisfy her emotion which she reckons needs more.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Following her dictate on this will not make her happy. Actually it will make you look like a weak puppy. Try a full 10 second kiss.


----------



## tonyarz (Sep 15, 2012)

I tell the wife I love her and give her a passionate kiss. You never know if you will get in an accident or something and never have that chance to say goodbye again.


----------



## devante33 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for the responses people!! really helpful..but help me here,i actually asked her what she wanted to hear.coz what 95 % of what is said here,i have done.she just told me to go and research...i have a headache now!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

she told you to go and research? what sort of game is this? why not take the adult route and tell you what she needs from you before you leave?

my ex So was never satisfied with how i left him in the morning. he was always in bed bc he didn't have to leave til later.I would rumple my clothes to lie down with him for a few minutes,rub his hair bc he liked that,give him little kisses on his forehead,face,neck,shoulders...

it still was not good enough bc i didn't stay long enough for him.he felt it was rushed.


----------



## devante33 (Feb 21, 2012)

This is just buggin! I m about to go see this other girl ive been dating after work called a beer! she should have given me some guidance ..


----------

